# Streaming im Bikini: Sexistische Stellenanzeige sucht weibliche Spieler, die Haut zeigen



## Peter Bathge (11. März 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Streaming im Bikini: Sexistische Stellenanzeige sucht weibliche Spieler, die Haut zeigen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Streaming im Bikini: Sexistische Stellenanzeige sucht weibliche Spieler, die Haut zeigen


----------



## Orzhov (11. März 2016)

Achja, nackte Haut ist schlimm und sowas ist scheinbar akzeptabel. http://www.t-online.de/nachrichten/...-waffennaerrischer-mutter-in-den-ruecken.html


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (11. März 2016)

Die Stellenanzeige ist sexistisch und diskriminierend, sie schließt nämlich Männer, die den Job gerne machen wollen, aus.


----------



## Rabowke (11. März 2016)

... ich könnt ja meine Bewerbungsbilder hier mal hochladen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (11. März 2016)

Im Borat-Mankini bitte. [emoji6]


----------



## Rabowke (11. März 2016)

Nyx ... du hast einfach stil und weißt, was gut ist!


----------



## LOX-TT (11. März 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Achja, nackte Haut ist schlimm und sowas ist scheinbar akzeptabel. USA: Junge (4) schießt waffennärrischer Mutter in den Rücken



die Amis haben in Hinsicht auf ihre blöden Knarren eh ein Rad ab


----------



## Kinorenegade (11. März 2016)

Hmmm... warum denke ich gerade an Rainer Rosshirt im Borat Kostüm und Perücke... ?


----------



## Pherim (11. März 2016)

Hey, es gibt ja auch Nackt-Nachrichten und was weiß ich noch alles... warum nicht auch Nackt-Streaming? Wenn Twitch sowas nicht duldet, ist das natürlich deren gutes Recht, aber an der Sache an sich ist doch nichts verwerfliches, wenn es allen Beteiligten Spaß macht.


----------



## Wynn (11. März 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... ich könnt ja meine Bewerbungsbilder hier mal hochladen.



Sind die nicht schon online im mod forum ?

Dachte ein Akt Foto ist Vorausetzung wenn man hier Moderator werden will ^^


----------



## Orzhov (11. März 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> die Amis haben in Hinsicht auf ihre blöden Knarren eh ein Rad ab



Erschreckt mich auch die Menge der Resultate als ich fix nach "4jähriger erschießt mutter" googlete.


----------



## belakor602 (11. März 2016)

Kann man auf Craigslist nicht alles Merkwürdige anbieten und suchen? Und sowas regt sie auf? Versteh mal einer die Amis...


----------



## Odin333 (11. März 2016)

Sexismus trifft man heutzutage an Ecken und Enden.
Selbst bei Astronauten gibt es Stellenausschreibungen, die Menschen aufgrund ihres Geschlechts benachteiligen.
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Per-Casting-ins-Weltall-Erste-deutsche-Astronautin-gesucht-3126953.html


----------



## Emke (11. März 2016)

30k ist aber ziemlich wenig. Eine Dame die dabei halb Nackt streamt würde bestimmt min. das 10-fache einspielen


----------



## Rabowke (11. März 2016)

Emke schrieb:


> 30k ist aber ziemlich wenig. Eine Dame die dabei halb Nackt streamt würde bestimmt min. das 10-fache einspielen


... du hast da was falsch verstanden, sie soll nicht das 10-fache *ein*spielen, sondern das 10-fache spielen!


----------



## golani79 (11. März 2016)

Emke schrieb:


> 30k ist aber ziemlich wenig. Eine Dame die dabei halb Nackt streamt würde bestimmt min. das 10-fache einspielen



30k für ein "bissl Zocken"?
 .. außerdem bekommt die Gute noch Health Insurance was auch nicht so selbstverständlich ist (zwar erst nach 90 Tagen, aber immerhin)


----------



## OdesaLeeJames (11. März 2016)

Gibt es denn Kanal schon? WO WO WO... ?


----------



## Loosa (11. März 2016)

Nicht wirklich was neues. Naked News anyone? 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xuOJeaGZnYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Auch wenn das ein kanadisches "Nachrichten"-Programm ist.

Aber eine Streamerin könnte weit mehr verdienen wenn sie das selbstständig durchzieht. Oder auszieht? 




Orzhov schrieb:


> Achja, nackte Haut ist schlimm und sowas ist scheinbar akzeptabel. USA: Junge (4) schießt waffennärrischer Mutter in den Rücken



Gab es dafür auch eine Stellenausschreibung? 



LOX-TT schrieb:


> die Amis haben in Hinsicht auf ihre blöden Knarren eh ein Rad ab



Milizen mit Schusswaffen waren Grundsteine der Unabhängigkeit. Darauf ist man Stolz und darauf wollen sie nicht (alle) verzichten. Auch wenn die Gefahr einer Invasion von GB heutzutage eher unwahrscheinlich, und das Grundrecht entsprechend aus der Zeit gefallen ist.


----------



## CoDBFgamer (11. März 2016)

Also ich finde da nichts Verwerfliches dran. Wenn es Frauen gibt, die das gerne machen wollen, warum nicht. Ist doch dann nur eine Win-Win Situation für beide Seiten. 
Und wenn der Markt für weibliche Gamer groß genug ist, könnte man das Gleiche ja auch mit einem halbnackten atlehtisch gebauten Mann machen. Wenn man dafür auch 30k bekommen. würd ich mich freiwillig melden. 



Loosa schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich was neues. Naked News anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenns das bei uns gäben würde, würd ich auch wieder mehr Nachrichten schauen.


----------



## hypsi (11. März 2016)

Also der duden sagt: "Se­xis­mus, der: Vorstellung, nach der eines der beiden Geschlechter dem anderen von Natur aus überlegen sei, und die [daher für gerechtfertigt gehaltene] Diskriminierung. "

Ist mit der Artikelüberschrift auf der pcgames-Startseite gemeint, dass Männer diskriminiert werden, wenn Frauen im Bikini Streamen?


----------



## Peter Bathge (11. März 2016)

Wikipedia sagt:
"Als *Sexismus* wird die auf das Geschlecht (lat. _sexus_) bezogene Diskriminierung bezeichnet. Unter dem Begriff werden Geschlechterstereotype, Affekte und Verhaltensweisen gefasst, die einen ungleichen sozialen Status von Frauen und Männern zur Folge haben oder darauf hinwirken. Sexismus ist in vielen westlichen Ländern Gegenstand von Gesetzgebung und Sozialforschung, insbesondere der Gender Studies und der Vorurteilsforschung."

Ich sehe hier Stereotype (Frau muss Titten zeigen, nur junge Männer spielen und gucken Streams) und ja, auch Diskriminierung. Wenn du bei einer Stellenanzeige im Voraus Bevölkerungsgruppen ausschließst, ist das Sexismus.


----------



## stayxone (11. März 2016)

Ich glaube solange die Frau nix dagegen hat , ist doch alles ok oder?!


----------



## rafaeolo (11. März 2016)

Quelle:Kotaku

Ah, jetzt verstehe ich wie eine solch brisante "News" ihren weg zu uns fand. 

Werden sie nun auch auf Ebay Kleinanzeige gehen, um noch mehr von solcher qualitativ hochwertiger Meldungen finden die 100% KEIN Scherz sein werden...

Wenn sie dieses schon als "News" Meldung veröffentlichen, sollten sie doch zumindest etwas recherche betreiben, ob es sich denn wirklich um eine ernstgemeinte "sexistische"  Anzeige handelt, oder ob sie nicht den Köder der Trolls geschluckt haben.
Vor allem wenn die eigentliche Quelle "Craigslist" ist.


----------



## Batze (11. März 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Die Stellenanzeige ist sexistisch und diskriminierend, sie schließt nämlich Männer, die den Job gerne machen wollen, aus.



Gibt es auch tausendfach jeden Tag in Deutschland.

-Frisörin gesucht
-weibliche Thekenbedienung gesucht
-Verkäuferin gesucht
-....gesucht, bei gleicher Qualifikation werden Frauen bevorzugt.

usw.

Komisch das sich da noch nie die männliche Klientel zu Wort gemeldet hat. Uns fehlt ein wenig so eine männliche A. Schwarzer.


----------



## Lawry (11. März 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Wikipedia sagt:
> "Als *Sexismus* wird die auf das Geschlecht (lat. _sexus_) bezogene Diskriminierung bezeichnet. Unter dem Begriff werden Geschlechterstereotype, Affekte und Verhaltensweisen gefasst, die einen ungleichen sozialen Status von Frauen und Männern zur Folge haben oder darauf hinwirken. Sexismus ist in vielen westlichen Ländern Gegenstand von Gesetzgebung und Sozialforschung, insbesondere der Gender Studies und der Vorurteilsforschung."
> 
> Ich sehe hier Stereotype (Frau muss Titten zeigen, nur junge Männer spielen und gucken Streams) und ja, auch Diskriminierung. Wenn du bei einer Stellenanzeige im Voraus Bevölkerungsgruppen ausschließst, ist das Sexismus.



Für den Einen sind das Stereotype, für den Anderen Zielgruppen. Wenn ich das Gros meiner Kunden explizit ansprechen bzw. deren Verhalten monetarisieren will, ist klar, dass ich einen Teil meiner Kunden mit der Botschaft nicht anspreche. Das ist der Grund warum hier auf der Seite nicht für Nagellack oder Waschmittel geworben wird. Übrigens wäre es nach Deiner Definition ebenfalls Sexismus, wenn ich ausschließlich einen iranischen Muttersprachler, unabhängig seines Geschlechts (!), als Dolmetscher suche. Da passt was nicht ...


----------



## belakor602 (11. März 2016)

CoDBFgamer schrieb:


> . Wenn man dafür auch 30k bekommen. würd ich mich freiwillig melden.



Zuerst brauchts aber den athletischen Körper


----------



## Loosa (11. März 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Komisch das sich da noch nie die männliche Klientel zu Wort gemeldet hat. Uns fehlt ein wenig so eine männliche A. Schwarzer.



Man sues Hooters, claims gender discrimination 

(Endete in einem Vergleich. )


----------



## Schalkmund (11. März 2016)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Zuerst brauchts aber den athletischen Körper


Wohl eher eine Geschlechtsumwandlung


----------



## Shredhead (11. März 2016)

Kann mir mal jemand verraten, warum GamerGate immer wieder verunglimpft wird hier? Da dürfen zwei professionelle Betrügerinnen zur UN und Zensur im Internet verlangen, weil Menschen nicht mit ihren misandrischen Forderungen übereinstimmen, aber GamerGate ist "aus dem Ruder gelaufen". 
Ich lach mich tot.
Hier mal, was GamerGate so erreicht hat: http://www.gamergatewiki.com/index.php/GamerGate_Achievements
Aber selbstverständlich müssen ja die korrupten "Journalisten" innerhalb der Branche gedeckt werden, oder wie ist das?


----------



## Loosa (11. März 2016)

Shredhead schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand verraten, warum GamerGate immer wieder verunglimpft wird hier? Da dürfen zwei professionelle Betrügerinnen zur UN und Zensur im Internet verlangen, weil Menschen nicht mit ihren misandrischen Forderungen übereinstimmen, aber GamerGate ist "aus dem Ruder gelaufen".
> Ich lach mich tot.?



Bittebitte was? 

was hat das denn bitteschön mit dem Thema oops, wird ja im Artikel erwähnt.


Gegen anonyme Belästigung, übler Nachrede, Verleumdung und Drohungen von Gewalt und Mord vorzugehen hat übrigens nichts mit Zensur zu tun. Und zu den "Leistungen"? Der von Gamasutra abgesprungene Sponsor Intel hat zum Beispiel später $300 Mio. _gegen_ Gamergates Interessen investiert.


----------



## Wynn (11. März 2016)

War Gamersgate nicht das wo eine Tumblr Feministin Geld via Kickstarter von anderen Tumblr Feministen sammelt und dann brachte sie eine Videoreihe raus wo sie meinte das Männer die Frauen unterdrücken und die Fakten nichtmal stimmten und die gesamte Videoreihe einseitig war. Sie hat sich beschwert das Frauen immer gut aussahen und vollbusig und teilweise wenig anhatten aber das In Uncharted und co nur Muskelbepackte Männer die teilweise mit freien Oberkörper und nur mit Shorts durch die Gegen liefen hat sie unterschlagen


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (11. März 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> aber das In Uncharted und co nur Muskelbepackte Männer die teilweise mit freien Oberkörper und nur mit Shorts durch die Gegen liefen hat sie unterschlagen



Mein Nathan Drake rennt nicht mit freiem Oberkörper rum. [emoji53]


----------



## Theojin (11. März 2016)

Ich schaue keine Streams wenn ich dabei auch noch die Fresse desjenigen ertragen muß. Völlig egal, ob da Megan Fox oder ein Neandertaler dumm in die Kamera glotzt. Wenn ich sowas schaue, dann nur wegen des Spiels selber. Aber ich gehöre da wohl auch nicht mehr zur Zielgruppe.

P.S. wenn ich Bikinis oder gleich Brüste ohne was sehen will, gehe ich auf ein Pornoportal. Da kann ich mir alles ansehen, was es so gibt, da muß es kein Pseudoletsplay sein.


----------



## Shredhead (11. März 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Bittebitte was?
> 
> Erstmal, was hat das denn bitteschön mit dem Thema des Artikels zu tun?


Weiß ich doch nicht, ich hab's ja nicht da rein geschrieben.



> Gegen anonyme Belästigung, übler Nachrede, Verleumdung und Drohungen von Gewalt und Mord vorzugehen


Du solltest dir vielleicht mal die Rede der Betrügerinnen ansehen, bevor du sowas erzählst! All diese Dinge sind strafbar, sogar in den USA. Trotzdem hat es nicht eine einzige Anzeige gegeben, ganz im Gegenteil deuten "Ermittlungen" verschiedener Privatleute darauf hin, dass diese Dinge von den Betrügerinnen erfunden oder gar selbst getätigt worden. 


> hat übrigens nichts mit Zensur zu tun.


Wenn dir jemand sagt, dass deine Ergüsse Stuss sind, dann ist das Redefreiheit. Jeglicher Versuch, das einzuschränken, noch dazu mit Hilfe staatlicher oder überstaatlicher Organisationen, ist Zensur! Und da schäme ich mich nicht zu sagen, wer nach Zensur schreit, ist Abschaum!


> Und zu den "Leistungen"? Der von Gamasutra abgesprungene Sponsor Intel hat zum Beispiel später $300 Mio. _gegen_ Gamergates Interessen investiert.


GamerGate ist eine Hashtag Bewegung, die gegen Korruption in der Video/PC-Spiele Presse eintritt. Hat Intel etwa investiert, um solchen "Journalisten" zu helfen, besser Bestechungen und persönliche Gefallen annehmen zu können?


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (11. März 2016)

Da haben wirs ja nicht nur mit Sexismus zu tun, sowas feuert ja auch knallhart gegen jegliche AGG-Richtlinien, soweit diese natürlich international genauso knallhart durchgesetzt werden wie hier in Deutschland. Deswegen und wegen dem anstehenden Shitstorm war sie dann wohl ganz schnell auch wieder weg. Es ist eine Sache, ob man eine Frau einstellt, die sich gerne freizügig vor der Kamera präsentiert... Es ist halt nochmal was ganz anderes, wenn man das auch in der Stellenausschreibung so angibt und voraussetzt


----------



## HellconX (11. März 2016)

Warum nicht gleich Porno Gamer ? ö.Ö


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. März 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Erschreckt mich auch die Menge der Resultate als ich fix nach "4jähriger erschießt mutter" googlete.


Und dann noch die ganzen 5jährigen, 6jährigen etc


----------



## Loosa (11. März 2016)

Shredhead schrieb:


> Du solltest dir vielleicht mal die Rede der Betrügerinnen ansehen, bevor du sowas erzählst! All diese Dinge sind strafbar, sogar in den USA. Trotzdem hat es nicht eine einzige Anzeige gegeben, ganz im Gegenteil deuten "Ermittlungen" verschiedener Privatleute darauf hin, dass diese Dinge von den Betrügerinnen erfunden oder gar selbst getätigt worden.



Welche Rede meinst du? Und strafbar weshalb?
Soweit mir bekannt ist wurde keine der betroffenen Frauen wegen Betrugs angezeigt, geschweige denn verurteilt. Was du schreibst kann also leicht in den Bereich Beleidigung, Verleumdung oder üble Nachrede fallen.


Ganz im Gegenteil kritisieren sie, dass bei _ihren_ Anzeigen (gegen unbekannt) nicht mit mehr Nachdruck ermittelt wurde. Was im Internet aber zugegebenermaßen sehr aufwendig wäre.
Eine der Betroffenen konnte eine einstweilige Verfügung gegen ihren Ex-Freund durchsetzen. Ihre Anzeige zog sie aber letztendlich zurück, denn je mehr sie kämpfte umso bösartiger wurde der Mob. Der Fall ist juristisch trotzdem noch nicht abgeschlossen.



> Wenn dir jemand sagt, dass deine Ergüsse Stuss sind, dann ist das Redefreiheit. Jeglicher Versuch, das einzuschränken, noch dazu mit Hilfe staatlicher oder überstaatlicher Organisationen, ist Zensur!


Kommt ganz darauf an wie mir das jemand sagt. Wenn so eine "Kritik" mir  Vergewaltigung und Mord androht ist das keine freie Meinungsäußerung. Dagegen vorzugehen keine Zensur. Nichtmal in den USA wo  Redefreiheit sehr viel mehr erlaubt als bei uns.
Es ist schlichtweg strafbar.



> GamerGate ist eine Hashtag Bewegung, die gegen Korruption in der Video/PC-Spiele Presse eintritt. Hat Intel etwa investiert, um solchen "Journalisten" zu helfen, besser Bestechungen und persönliche Gefallen annehmen zu können?


Intel unterstützt Projekte für Diversität in der Technikbranche.

Gamergate erscheint mir größtenteils wie eine Horde pubertierender Jugendlicher die weder Kritik noch andere Meinungen akzeptieren wollen, und feige aus einer dunklen Ecke heraus attackieren weil sie Angst haben, dass ihnen jemand etwas wegnehmen will. Dass jemand etwas an "ihrer" Spielkultur ändern möchte.

Dass sie gegen Korruption antreten ist ja wohl lachhaft. Was da vom Stapel gelassen wird ist in etwa als würde ich Journalisten die Schuld geben, dass Homosexuelle heiraten dürfen. 

Ja, man kann übertriebene political correctness kritisieren. Sich aufregen, dass es mit dem Feminismus vielleicht übertrieben wird. Gegen andere Meinungen Stimmung machen.
Aber *niemals* auf diese Art.


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. März 2016)

Wie schlimm, man könnte etwas Haut einer Frau sehen...wir werden alle sterben


----------



## AC3 (11. März 2016)

der porno für die nerds ... hahaha


----------



## Shredhead (11. März 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Welche Rede meinst du? Und strafbar weshalb?
> Soweit mir bekannt ist wurde keine der betroffenen Frauen wegen Betrugs angezeigt, geschweige denn verurteilt. Was du schreibst kann also leicht in den Bereich Beleidigung, Verleumdung oder üble Nachrede fallen.


Kann es, allerdings kann ich meine Aussagen belegen.


> Ganz im Gegenteil kritisieren sie, dass bei _ihren_ Anzeigen (gegen unbekannt) nicht mit mehr Nachdruck ermittelt wurde. Was im Internet aber zugegebenermaßen sehr aufwendig wäre.


Citation needed. Das FBI hat damals sogar ermittelt. Sarkeesian hat dann behauptet, ihr wäre von Ermittlern gesagt worden, sie hätte sich das selbst zuzuschreiben, und dass sie Beschwerde eingereicht hätte. Das war eine glatte Lüge. Update on Anita Sarkeesian's accusations of impropriety against the SFPD/FBI #GamerGate - Stares at the World


> Eine der Betroffenen konnte eine einstweilige Verfügung gegen ihren Ex-Freund durchsetzen. Ihre Anzeige zog sie aber letztendlich zurück, denn je mehr sie kämpfte umso bösartiger wurde der Mob. Der Fall ist juristisch trotzdem noch nicht abgeschlossen.


Die nächste Lüge, diesmal von Zoe Quinn. Ihr Ex-Freund geht immer noch gegen die restraining order von 2014 vor, weil sie ihm untersagte, sich über das Vorgefallene zu äußern. Quinn hat dann versucht, das Ganze fallen zu lassen, damit es nicht zu weiteren Anhörungen vor Gericht kommen kann.
_*Gjoni speculated to the Daily Dot that Quinn had "vacated [the  protective order] in hopes of avoiding scrutiny from a higher court"  after his lawyers argued that it was unconstitutional. Gjoni has said previously  that his goal in pursuing the appeal is to "try to make case law  protecting other people (in Massachusetts anyway) from being  unconstitutionally subject to similar orders." 
*_
_*"The order she  opted for is notorious for its potential to be misused as a means of  subverting the First Amendment," Gjoni told the Daily Dot. *_

Zoe Quinn's ex-boyfriend says their legal battle is not over


> Kommt ganz darauf an wie mir das jemand sagt. Wenn so eine "Kritik" mir  Vergewaltigung und Mord androht ist das keine freie Meinungsäußerung. Dagegen vorzugehen keine Zensur. Nichtmal in den USA wo  Redefreiheit sehr viel mehr erlaubt als bei uns.
> Es ist schlichtweg strafbar.


Das ist doch genau das, was ich gesagt habe.


> Intel unterstützt Projekte für Diversität in der Technikbranche.


Sollen sie sich doch lächerlich machen. Alle "Diversitätsprogramme" der Welt bringen nicht mehr Frauen in die Industrie und STEM Studienfächer.


> Gamergate erscheint mir größtenteils wie eine Horde pubertierender Jugendlicher die weder Kritik noch andere Meinungen akzeptieren wollen, und feige aus einer dunklen Ecke heraus attackieren


Oh, wie die ganzen doxxing Attacken der SJWs gegen Gamergater, Morddrohungen, Belästigung von Familienmitgliedern und Arbeitgebern? 


> weil sie Angst haben, dass ihnen jemand etwas wegnehmen will. Dass jemand etwas an "ihrer" Spielkultur ändern möchte.


Weil jemand absolut unqualifizierten, nicht belegbaren Müll in die Welt setzt und eine ganze Gruppe von Menschen diskriminiert und koordiniert angreift.


> Dass sie gegen Korruption antreten ist ja wohl lachhaft. Was da vom Stapel gelassen wird ist in etwa als würde ich Journalisten die Schuld geben, dass Homosexuelle heiraten dürfen.


Nette Lügen, die du hier verbreitest.


> Ja, man kann übertriebene political correctness kritisieren. Sich aufregen, dass es mit dem Feminismus vielleicht übertrieben wird. Gegen andere Meinungen Stimmung machen.
> Aber *niemals* auf diese Art.


Welche Art? Sämtliche Größen in der GameGate Bewegung haben sich mehrfach ausdrücklich gegen Beleidigungen, Drohungen und Gewalt positioniert. Ist aber schön, wenn man irgendwelche Egg-Accounts als Quelle ranziehen kann, wie böse Gamergate ist.


----------



## Wynn (11. März 2016)

Ob die Viewzahlen hochgehen würden wenn die Männer von Pcgames bei GamesTv24 mit nackten oberkörper die streams vorlesen würden ? ^^


----------



## stevem (12. März 2016)

Tja sex sells nun mal, leider gibts auf Twitch viel zu viele Frauen die nix anderes machen als ihre Titten vor die Cam zu halten und was noch viel trauriger ist es gibt leider auch genug Männer die solche "Streamerinnen" unterstützen bzw ihnen Geld geben ..... ich finde sowas total schlimm, den damit fällt es andere Frauen sehr schwer über Twitch & Co ihre Zocker Karriere aufzubauen.

Ein kleines Beispiel ? Bitte sehr, schaut euch einfach mal das Profil, Videos oder wenn ihr starke Nerven habt sogar einen Livestream von https://www.twitch.tv/miramisu/profile an, in meinen Augen ist diese Person krank und nicht mehr ganz dicht, aber bitte macht euch selbst ein Bild.


----------



## RedDragon20 (12. März 2016)

stevem schrieb:


> Tja sex sells nun mal, leider gibts auf Twitch viel zu viele Frauen die nix anderes machen als ihre Titten vor die Cam zu halten und was noch viel trauriger ist es gibt leider auch genug Männer die solche "Streamerinnen" unterstützen bzw ihnen Geld geben ..... ich finde sowas total schlimm, den damit fällt es andere Frauen sehr schwer über Twitch & Co ihre Zocker Karriere aufzubauen.
> 
> Ein kleines Beispiel ? Bitte sehr, schaut euch einfach mal das Profil, Videos oder wenn ihr starke Nerven habt sogar einen Livestream von https://www.twitch.tv/miramisu/profile an, in meinen Augen ist diese Person krank und nicht mehr ganz dicht, aber bitte macht euch selbst ein Bild.



Okay. Diese Frau macht sich zurecht und zeigt n recht tiefen Ausschnitt. Die Kostümierung mag Geschmackssache sein, aber ich habe wohl extrem starke Nerven...oder erkenne einfach nicht, was daran jetzt schlimm sein soll. 
Hast du Nippel gesehen? Hat sie sich ausgezogen? Oder gar schlimmeres, um User anzulocken?  Ich sehe da nichts verwerfliches.


----------



## stevem (12. März 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Okay. Diese Frau macht sich zurecht und zeigt n recht tiefen Ausschnitt. Die Kostümierung mag Geschmackssache sein, aber ich habe wohl extrem starke Nerven...oder erkenne einfach nicht, was daran jetzt schlimm sein soll.
> Hast du Nippel gesehen? Hat sie sich ausgezogen? Oder gar schlimmeres, um User anzulocken?  Ich sehe da nichts verwerfliches.



Es geht ja nicht um Nippeln zeigen usw. sondern um ihr verhalten und das sie mit billigen Methode Geld aus der Tasche der Leute versucht zu ziehen. Auf Youtube gibts ein paar Videos die sehr gut zeigen wie Krank die Person ist, ausserdem wurde die von Twitch schon ein paar mal gebannt also so vieles zu "verwerfliches".


----------



## Buttonsmasher (12. März 2016)

Also wer für so einen Kinder shit Geld bezahlt ist echt ein armes Würstchen . Da ist schon schlauer ins Penthouse zu gehen . Aber allein ihr Blick in dem Bild kommt mir so vor als wenn sie durch trieben ist . Halt ein Freches grinsen . Ich kenne die Frau nicht , das gebe ich ja zu . Aber vom Gesicht her sieht sie ja nicht schlecht aus . wie so Presentiert sie sich nicht vor der Kamera,  bei einer Firma die Klamotten in Katalogen abbildet . Da hat sie tolle neue Sachen an und verdient damit Geld ohne das es Peinlich oder sogar beschränkt jemand sie anschaut oder über sie Denkt . Die wenigsten Leute denken nach was das für probleme verursachen kann wenn man special sich vor der Kamera wie sry aber ist so wie ne *** sich verhält . Braucht sie und andere Brauchen sich nicht wundern das Männer mansche Frauen die so herum laufen als Schlampen zu bezeichnen . Da sind die Frauen die das machen selber schuld das sie so nen Status bekommen .


----------

